# Staff pad for transcribing - need audio app to play at the same time ???



## edhamilton (Jul 1, 2021)

Looking for the best workflow for transcribing (mobile/travel).

Staffpad looks great but I'm not sure how to use it with an audio app in the background. (not iTunes - need something that can repeat sections and easy to slide to the right spot). 

Easy to do on a laptop but the sound sets for staff pad seem like a better environment.

Appreciate any thoughts on this!


----------



## micrologus (Jul 1, 2021)

I would use anytune pro. You can change speed, key, loop sections etc. it’s very useful for transcribing.


----------



## micrologus (Jul 1, 2021)

https://anytune.us/


----------



## edhamilton (Jul 1, 2021)

awesome - thanks for that.

any thoughts on workflow with Staffpad at the same time?
(can anyone be controlled in the background? split screen?).

hope I'm making sense.

the goal is to have audio in the background and notation in front but being able to control stop/start/loop of the audio while its in the background.


----------



## micrologus (Jul 1, 2021)

Yes, you can split the screen:


----------

